# Vectorisieren



## blumenfischer (3. April 2004)

Ich habe zwei einzelne dateien vektorisieren lassen in "eps". Diese müssen nebeneinander stehen. Ich möchte diese nun zusammen noch einmal abspeichern. Mit welchem Programm kann ich eps speichern? Habe in CorelDraw9 nichts finden können. Gibt es sonst noch andere Freeware? Ich müßte die Dateien später in Word einfügen und weiterbearbeiten.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (3. April 2004)

Die lassen sich im gleichen Programm abspeichern, in der Du die auch geöffnet hast  
BTW, mittlerweile können die meisten Grafik-/ Vektorprogramme *.eps-Dateien öffnen und abspeichern. Und ich möchte mal behaupten, dass das Corel auch kann... Ansonsten, falls Du kein Freehand oder Illustrator hast, kannst Du dir auf den jeweiligen Seiten (Freehand) (Illustrator) eine Trial-Version runterladen, bei den Du 100% die *.eps exportieren, also neu abspeichern kannst.

Gruss vom ALF


----------



## blumenfischer (3. April 2004)

*Nichts gefunden*

Hi, Du hast mir nicht wirklich weitergeholfen. Was ist erstmal eine Trial Version
Bei den angegebenen Seiten weiß ich nicht, was ich herunterladen soll.
Ich habe doch von der Materie eigentlich keine richtige Ahnung.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (3. April 2004)

Hm, eine Trialversion ist sozusagen ein Pröbchen des angepriesenen Produkts, welches man sich kostenlos runterladen kann, aber dieses nur 30Tage fuktioniert.
Bei den URL´s, die ich Dir gegeben habe lädst Du Dir das Produkt, was in Klammern steht herunter und installierst das. Dann kannst Du Dein *.eps importieren und als anderes Format wieder exportieren.


----------



## thoru (9. April 2004)

Hallo TerrorALF und blumenfischer

mit Corel Draw kann man  auch *.eps Dateien speichern, nur muss dort
 die exportieren Funktion genutzt werden.

Gruß
Thorsten


----------

